# EvenTT08 - Sun 20th July - Tickets on sale NOW!



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

*EvenTT 08*

*Venue:* Rockingham, Northamptonshire
*Date:* Sunday, July 20th

*Admission times*
General admission : 10am
Trackday admission: 9am
Concours admission: 8am

Gates close 5pm

The AGM as normal will be held at a local hotel, the evening before. More details on this and the accommodation to follow.

EvenTT08 tickets open for sale very shortly 

More details to come soon


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

nutts said:


> *EvenTT 08*
> 
> *Venue:* Rockingham, Northamptonshire
> *Date:* Sunday, July 20th
> ...


When? :?


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Sign me up for concourse.... 

Rich, you should display too


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Now the TT community is a divided community, I am sure the TTOC will gain further publicity on this event by posting on the alternative TT forums.


----------



## Spin (May 2, 2008)

Is this open to non members as I'm new to TT ownership but would love to attend and perhaps even have a go on the track (for the first time) ?


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Go to www.ttoc.co.uk, tells you all the non member prices for entrance, and track days(you could always join now to get members rates)
cheers
jon


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Tickets are now on sale for this years TT Owners Club Annual Event, EvenTT08.

http://ttoc.co.uk/catalog/index.php?cPath=28_54

Information can be found here, and will be updated soon:

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/eventt08

We are just finalising the details this weekend for the hotel for the AGM. Details of this will be made available next week for those wishing to attend.

Nick


----------



## Mike753TT (Jan 2, 2008)

The charge for members I understand, charge for wife?
:?


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Do you pay for passengers as well?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Everyone who attends the event will need a ticket, at either member price or non-member price. Partners of members qualify for a ticket at the member price.

This year if you buy a full member trackday you get your entry ticket in with the price. You will still need a ticket for your partner if they come with you.

Nick


----------



## boozyjunior (Feb 24, 2008)

So is it just a track day or is will thre be other stuff to do on the day and will there be stuff to buy for our cars. Ihntrested in taking the missus but not really bothered about going on the track


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

There will indeed be stuff to buy  we intend to have our biggest ever trade village populated with all the popular TT traders, tuners & accessory shops


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Hi Mark,

Put me down for the concourse also please! 8)

Are you running an auction at the AGM again this year?  I cant wait to bid against myself again! :lol:


----------



## SLine (Oct 17, 2007)

Have i got this right? Would it work out Â£65 for me and mrs entrance and for me to do the TT only (inexperienced trackdayer) ?

Thanks
Sam


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

SLine said:


> Have i got this right? Would it work out Â£65 for me and mrs entrance and for me to do the TT only (inexperienced trackdayer) ?
> 
> Thanks
> Sam


Hi Sam

and I quote :wink: 



> *Your entrance ticket is NOT included in this price*. You will need to purchase a separate entrance ticket.
> 
> Whilst this price doesn't include an entrance ticket, it does include access for you and your passenger to drive/passenger on your sessions.


So... given that the newbie/inexperienced sessions are Â£50 and the member entrance ticket is Â£15 each... I make that Â£80. However, this price does (for the newbie session ONLY) mean that your partner can drive and/or passenger on the day.

Does that explain it?


----------



## Mike753TT (Jan 2, 2008)

Will you publish a list of exhibitors taking stands :?: I could then arrange to pick up items prior to the great day :wink:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

You name the exhibitor and they will be there 8)

But yes, we will name them at some point nearer the time


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Has a hotel been sorted out yet for the AGM?

Wanting to book that at the same time as I order my tickets for the event and read somewhere that details were due to be announced a week or so ago.

Thanks
Jon


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

p7 TTj said:


> Has a hotel been sorted out yet for the AGM?
> 
> Wanting to book that at the same time as I order my tickets for the event and read somewhere that details were due to be announced a week or so ago.
> 
> ...


Same question as above


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

nutts said:


> SLine said:
> 
> 
> > Have i got this right? Would it work out Â£65 for me and mrs entrance and for me to do the TT only (inexperienced trackdayer) ?
> ...


Mark

So in theory, you can do a track day (as a driver or passenger) without attending (and paying for) the actual event????

Kev


----------



## PissTT (Apr 7, 2006)

2 x drivers for full track day please 

sweet.....

-e-


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

I'm slightly confused by all the ticket/track day options :?

Can someone confirm if I have the prices right for the 2 options I am considering. I am a member of the TTOC so the estimates are member prices.....

*Option 1* (Inexperiensed Track session) for myself and partner or friend 
Â£15 x2 + Â£50 = Â£80 ** this would include passenger rides in both the 20min sessions

*Option 2* (Full trackday) for myself and partner or friend
Â£15 x1 + Â£150 = Â£165 ** this would include entry for myself and would or wouldn't include passenger rides in the 6 sessions?

(If I have been on 2 newbie sessions and upgraded to the full track day on the seecond time, can I be considered experienced enough for this full track day?)


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Hi Chris

Option 2 does not include passenger/alt driver within the price.

As for whether you are ready for a full trackday... that's not for us to decide. Only you know that  There is always the possibility that the full trackday won't have any availability to upgrade though, so please don't bank on being able to upgrade. :?


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Sounds like a daft question but if I buy tickets over this weekend will they get to me b4 next week???

Regds

Matt


----------



## jbtco (Feb 13, 2008)

I ordered and paid for my tickets on 5th June still no sign of them. Setting off for the deep South on Thursday when can I expect the tickets.

John


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I think we have now decided to have a gate pickup for all tickets. We only recieved the wristbands this week so not leaving much time to get them out to everyone.

Nick


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Nem said:


> I think we have now decided to have a gate pickup for all tickets. We only recieved the wristbands this week so not leaving much time to get them out to everyone.
> 
> Nick


Well that will lead to nice long queues to get in then. 

The TTOC have only had a year to order the wristbands... :wink:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Rich
A sample sticker was posted to me on monday. From 12 miles away. It arrived on Saturday - so, we think it is safer to get them enveloped up for pickup at the Marriot where the AGM is being held or on the gate. I expect we will have a prebooked lane and pay on the gate lane, pre-booked will be faster - T for Twat, theres your tickets, in you go


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

R6B TT said:


> Rich
> A sample sticker was posted to me on monday. From 12 miles away. It arrived on Saturday - so, we think it is safer to get them enveloped up for pickup at the Marriot where the AGM is being held or on the gate. I expect we will have a prebooked lane and pay on the gate lane, pre-booked will be faster - T for Twat, theres your tickets, in you go


Well 'L' is for Lame and 'E' is for Excuse. :wink:

This event has been in planning for a year and whilst not wishing to belittle the efforts of the volunteer force that is the TTOC committee, it would appear to be yet another example of 'firefighting' from an organisation that often fails to look after the fundamentals behind the scenes, never mind the details in front of the audience.

Whilst I admit to not being privy to the circumstances that led to this cock-up, getting tickets to the punters in time for the party would in my view be fundamental to any successful event, not just this one.

Cheers

Rich


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

Well, we were planning on taking the Clio (complete with roll cage!) for the "other" sessions but we now have to pack up the contents of a house in a weekend so Rockingham is off unfortunately - hence why we've not got a ticket yet and were leaving it til the day - if we pack the whole house on Sat it might be a possible if we can get it from APS - maybe they should bring it along?! :lol:

Really gutted - reckon the Clio could have a track almost to itself unless many "others" going?!!  :roll:


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

LoTTie said:


> Really gutted - reckon the Clio could have a track almost to itself unless many "others" going?!!  :roll:


No other cars to overtake  :wink:


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Quick question:

At the top of this thread the admission time for those doing the track day is published as 0900.

On the TTOC shop on the bit ref details of the track day tickets, the time of the driver's briefing is given as 0900.

I guess we have to be pdq at parking up and getting to the briefing room???? :roll:

Just don't want people caught out for being late for the briefing.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

As we're now under a week until the event of the year can you give us a definitive list of the traders attending please? I want to buy some bits but if there's a discount to be had at Rockingham I'll wait!

Cheers

Rich


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

These traders according to the (just read) e-mail with the second update from Mr Chairman:

APS
Abt
Backdraft
Excel Dents
JBS / Custom Code
p-torque
Revo
TTShop
TT Spares
VAGCheck
VAGTech

The e-mail also states that the admission time for track day cars is 0830.


----------



## audittdarren (Jul 15, 2008)

Vic, I joined and paid for tickets for entry and track day on line yesterday. Will i collect at gate or will they be posted ?

Thanks
Darren


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks Vic. I look forward to seeing them all.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

audittdarren said:


> Vic, I joined and paid for tickets for entry and track day on line yesterday. Will i collect at gate or will they be posted ?
> 
> Thanks
> Darren


From other posts on here (and the above e-mail) the tickets will be available at the gate all enveloped, and marked with your name, membership number and/or order number. Alternatively the tickets will also be available for collection at the AGM which is being held on the Sat evening here http://www.peterboroughmarriott.co.uk


----------



## audittdarren (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks Vic
I will take a print out of the order just in case, cant make Saturday eve sorry ! 

Darren


----------



## WAZ-TT (Sep 20, 2004)

Hi,

There was an option to purchase a half day track day? Is that no longer available? What about buying a session? I am more interested in also enjoying the event than spending all my time on the track?

Please let me know if these options can be purchased on the day?


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

WAZ-TT said:


> Hi,
> 
> There was an option to purchase a half day track day? Is that no longer available? What about buying a session? I am more interested in also enjoying the event than spending all my time on the track?
> 
> Please let me know if these options can be purchased on the day?


Waz, sessions are still available - you can book in the TTOC shop in advance, or I expect there will be room available on the day, theres plenty of room at Rockingham. Just make sure that you get along to one of the Driver briefings, there are helmets for hire too if you don't have your own.


----------



## pauldredge (Jun 3, 2008)

just found out about this.... can i get a ticket on the gate on the day?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

pauldredge said:


> just found out about this.... can i get a ticket on the gate on the day?


Yes you can.


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

If I buy one online now is it too late for it to be waiting for me at the gate? :?


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Naresh, given we were eating our dinner / starting AGM in Peterborough then I guess you were.

These events don't come together by magic you know ....

Hope you got sorted anyway


----------

